# WTB ETA-ESA 9154 Dynotron Coil



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

View Advert


*WTB ETA-ESA 9154 Dynotron Coil*

Buying a working ETA-ESA 9154 Dynotron coil. Part number is 4065. PM me your offer. Payment by Paypal.




*Advertiser*

gimli



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

